
Circle launches a Coinbase competitor with free trading - gpickett00
http://techcrunch.com/2018/03/14/circle-launches-a-coinbase-competitor-in-the-u-s/
======
sna1l
"But what about spread? Yes, the price is different if you buy or sell bitcoin
(for instance). Circle doesn’t try to hide that and says you can expect a 1.5
to 2 percent spread between buy and sell price."

So not completely free :)

